# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  My love

## zooz

Your love is my life 
For there is no life without love
Could this be true 
For you are the best view
And helpfull you should be 
To get your love into me
I think about you all the time
But is this a crime
People talk, just talk to much
How can we get them to be just
Your love is oxygen I breath
Thats why I need you so much_Zainab Kamal_

----------


## ajluni top

Of Course, Love Is The Live

Thank U So Much Zainab

Best Wishes

----------


## zooz

_Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ajluni top_

----------


## روان

u've moved my feelings here 
with these touchy words ... well done 
hope to read more ...

----------


## zooz

thanx for reading me rawan

----------


## Shb_Cute

My heart is like a singing bird
Whose nest is in a water'd shoot;
My heart is like an apple-tree
Whose boughs are bent with thick-set fruit;
My heart is like a rainbow shell
That paddles in a halcyon sea;
My heart is gladder than all these,
Because my love is come to me.

i think yes  ,, Love is the world and life

thx 4 these nice and wonderful words

----------


## zooz

Thanx shb_cute for the nice reply
I love your writing too

----------


## lonely.lolo

> Your love is my life 
> For there is no life without love
> Could this be true 
> For you are the best view
> And helpfull you should be 
> To get your love into me
> I think about you all the time
> But is this a crime
> People talk, just talk to much
> ...



 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 

Thanxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

